# where do your fish sleep?



## shell85 (Aug 27, 2010)

I went to put my betta log back into the tank after cleaning it and letting it air dry tonight and saw little neptune was sleeping on a plant leaf. it was so cute lol how do they keep their balance? I was able to enter and exit without waking him.


----------



## TharBePirates (Aug 15, 2010)

Gyarados is such a weirdo, he prefers to sleep on the top of his filter. It's not uncommon to see him curled up there after I shut his lights off. He also wedges himself between the filter and the glass and sleeps on the top of the suction cup. I'm still trying to figure out why, but he's turning out to be one quirky little guy.

Jeffery sleeps on a loosely banded bundle of cambomba clippings that are floating in his jar. We call it his hammock.


----------



## dipsydoodlenoodle (Mar 3, 2010)

I have a set of pipes in my males tank and he sleeps in there with his head sticking out (like a dog house).

I checked on my girls the other night and I thought they were dead...I had 5 of them sleeping in a floating plant. I turned the light on to check they were ok lol, one wiggled, one stared and the others weren't very happy looking haha.


----------



## nochoramet (Oct 2, 2009)

Mine all sleep on the ground lol. i have all these plants in there and they just conk out on the gravel  weird fishies


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Lol mine eithe sleep on the ground, floating next to their filter,(Dragon),or sleep in their little pirate ship.  





So Cute. ~_~


----------



## ForbiddenSecrets (Aug 15, 2010)

Xochipilli sleeps on the ground, Blackout kinda wedged between his plants and the glass [the weirdo], and Commie.... I have never seen sleep even though I've had him the longest. Never even seen him rest. I think he runs on batteries >>;;​


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

McGee sleeps inside his new decoration.


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Last night Lucky floated in the water for 15-20 minutes. So, I guess under his betta Hammock?


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

No name just sleeps wherever...when he was only sharing the tank with Othello, he seemed to go through his decor (it's some type of ruins...I think of Buddah) and sleep there, but now that the tank is split 3 ways, he seems to have lost interest in it.

Gemma sleeps behind a log and silk plant that I put for her at the back of the tank. It freaks me out sometimes because she's completely hidden form view!

Othello used to sleep in his pagoda, but now that I've added floating plants and a lily pad, he likes to sleep among those instead.


----------



## Duskdog (Sep 22, 2010)

Longjohn sleeps on the bottom, usually in his driftwood "cave". Sometimes I see him in the plants, though.


----------



## Fire Cush (Sep 19, 2010)

*does betta fish sleep ???????????*


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Fire Cush said:


> *do betta fish sleep ???????????*


 Yes, they sleep. They cannot close their eyes because they have no eyelids, but they tend to stay still on a leaf or a decoration or even just floating in the water. XD

When they sleep, they just sit there, and then their little fins start moving and they're back up and running! :-D


----------



## sunnymui (Sep 24, 2010)

Mine seems to enjoy sleeping under a bright blue plastic spoon that I put in there to keep him company, when he seemed to be bored. Now I'm not allowed to take it out, or my fish gets cranky!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers (Sep 28, 2009)

Mine either sleep on the gravel of the bottom at night or at rest times during the day I see them floating at the surface along the side of the tank.


----------



## Posaune (Sep 17, 2010)

Little Guy likes to float near the edges of the tank when he's resting or in Buddha's head. I thought he was sick when I first saw him sleep at the top of the water o.o but I've done tests on the water and it's all good and he eats and looks healthy, so I figure he just likes the freeness of that way of sleeping LOL. Maybe it gives him floaty, happy dreams? Or maybe he just doesn't want the shrimp bugging him


----------



## shell85 (Aug 27, 2010)

Ok my new guy Cream really likes his heater i see that he wedged himself at the top of it in between it and the tank glass to sleep. i guess for the easy air and warmth


----------



## zelilaa (Jul 31, 2010)

Jupiter said:


> No name just sleeps wherever...when he was only sharing the tank with Othello, he seemed to go through his decor (it's some type of ruins...I think of Buddah) and sleep there, but now that the tank is split 3 ways, he seems to have lost interest in it.
> 
> Gemma sleeps behind a log and silk plant that I put for her at the back of the tank. It freaks me out sometimes because she's completely hidden form view!
> 
> Othello used to sleep in his pagoda, but now that I've added floating plants and a lily pad, he likes to sleep among those instead.


I've seen you all around the forum! And it seems to me u ended up naming 'no name' betta no name XD


----------

